# new Cdn plant site



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I haven't personally ordered from them, but they have a new Cdn site -
with no import hassles or costs

http://www.aquariumplants.com


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

thanks for the heads-up, suzanne!!


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting some CO2 stuff there.... the shipping is a little high though. Good prices otherwise.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

i agree the prices are great but the shipping is darn crazy... one crypt for $3 with shipping becomes $30+... and i thought i found a great place... oii... i guess certain things would be worth it, or if u buy lots at the same time


----------



## Nyte (Nov 24, 2006)

I got some plants from here. BEAUTIFUL selection (I got one of the assorted mixes). Although, don't expect them to answer your emails OR inform you of shipping delays. I've sent multiple emails to these guys and never once got a response, even when I had spent over $300.

I would reccommend them if you're planning to purchase enough to justify the cost of shipping AND don't need any customer service. lol.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Nyte said:*


> I got some plants from here. BEAUTIFUL selection (I got one of the assorted mixes).


do u mean that the plants from fellow forum members or just a typo and that u are referring to aquariumplants? i would agree that they have a huge and full selection too


----------



## Nyte (Nov 24, 2006)

Yea, lol, I meant from THERE not here.  From aquariumplants.com. http://www.aquariumplants.com/Plant_Assortments_s/12.htm


----------



## Crewser (Feb 9, 2007)

Glad I found this forum. I am just about ready to plant my new aquarium, and a Canadian source with great prices is rather timely.


----------

